# Kernel panic... primo boot!

## kestral

Ho appena reinstallato Gentoo, ho utilizzato genkernel per i sorgenti del kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 e al boot ottengo un kernel panic:

UDF-fs: no partition found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on ram0

aggiungo che Gentoo gira su vmware e più precisamente su un hard disk SCSI virtuale; inoltre utilizzo GRUB come boot loader.

a cosa serve inoltre root=/dev/ram0???

Help me!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *kestral wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a cosa serve inoltre root=/dev/ram0???
> 
> 

 

A caricare l'initrd, probabilmente (hai compilato il ramdisk nel kernel?). 

Oppure i settaggi di grub sono errati  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *kestral wrote:*   

> ho utilizzato genkernel per i sorgenti del kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r2

 

primo errore  :Twisted Evil:  Scherzo, ma mica poi tanto...

 *kestral wrote:*   

> Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on ram0

 

se non vado errato genkernel (la nuova versione) fa qualcosa di simile a montarsi sul loop device, e per questo occorre specificare una root "specchio" (ram0) e passare al kernel come parametro la real_root. Qualcuno piu' pratico sapra` dirti di piu', ma credo di poterti dire che il tuo problema e' nel fatto che forse il tuo disco scsi virtuale non possiede /dev/ram0. Sono troppo niubbo per dirti perche', ma secondo me ti conviene ricompilare il kernel (senza genkernel: e` facile, figurati che l'ho fatto anch'io) ad hoc per te (genkernel aggiunge cose, come il check dei dischi raid, che nel 90% dei casi fa perdere solo tempo durante il boot). Le guide sul kernel 2.6 sono molte, e su come compilare il kernel anche, quindi buona ricerca   :Wink: 

P.S. Io con il kernel 2.4.22 sono riuscito a produrre con genkernel solo kernels instabili, e nella maggior parte dei casi non riuscivano neanche a bootare il laptop: compilandomi il kernel a manina ho ottenuto il mio kernel perfetto nella meta` del tempo (compreso il tempo passato a spulciarmi le opzioni di make xconfig).

Ciao

----------

## kestral

Non so se sia compilato o meno, ho utilizzato il genkernel quindi penso proprio di sì!

----------

